# Probleme mit USB HUB



## z-coupe (10. Mai 2007)

Ich habe Probleme mit der Installation eines USB Hubs. Sobald ich den Hub anschliesse erkennt Win XP, dass ein USB 2.0 Hub angeschlossen wurde, versucht es dann zu installieren und sagt dann am Ende, dass eine Installation nicht möglich ist. Am Hub kann es nicht liegen, da ich schon zwei andere Hubs ausprobiert habe.
Der USB- Port scheint auch soweit i.O. zu sein, denn wenn ich die USB Geräte direkt anschliesse, werden sie ohne weiteres erkannt und funktionieren.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich diesen dämlichen Hub installiert bekomme? habe nur zwei USB- Ports und das reicht nicht aus. Vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen, dass der eine USB Port gar keine Geräte erkennt, scheint also defekt zu sein.

danke schon mal


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (10. Mai 2007)

Ich weiss ist jetzt eine doffe frage aber hast du mal einfach versuch trotzdem geräte anzuschliessen.

ich habe auch soeinen hub und hab mich sehr gewundert als ich auch die meldung da stehen hatte kann nicht installiert werden oder sowas.

ich hab aber einfach trotzdem mal geräte angeschlossen und es funktionierte trotzdem obwohl er gemekert hatte. 
ich hab bis heute seitdem keine probleme damit gehabt

sonst bleibt noch arbeitsplatz rechtsklick-> eigenschaften->Hardware-> gerätemanager

dann dort oben auf deinen rechner rechtsklick 
nach geänderter hardware suchen
 und mal schauen was er macht 
wenn z.B irgendwo etwas dazukommt und da gelbe dreiecke sind klick dort mal 
möglichkeit ist dann treiber aktualisieren usw.

ich hoffe es hilft dir irgendwie


----------



## z-coupe (10. Mai 2007)

Also im Gerätemanager ist der Hub gelb markiert. Traieber aktualiesieren führt zum gleichen Ergebnis. Habe natürlich auch probiert, Geräte trotzdem an den Hub anzuschliessen, en aber nicht.


----------



## soyo (10. Mai 2007)

Unter Windows XP, ich schätze SP2, sollte ein USB-Hub ohne Probleme erkannt werden.

Wenn der Hub in einem anderen System lauffähig ist, solltest du dich mal nach neuen Treibern für dein Mainboard umschauen.

Was für ein USB Hub und was für ein Mainbaord hast du denn?


----------



## z-coupe (10. Mai 2007)

Auf dem Rechner ist XP SP2.
Ich habe insgesamt drei Hubs probiert
1. Hub 4 Port von Trust
2. Hub 4 Port von hama mit eingener Stromversorgung
3. Hub 4 Port von Slivercrest(Lidl)

Welches Board da drinn ist muss ich erst mal nachsehen. In dem Rechner sind Notebookkomponenten enthalten es ein IBM Anyplace

Würde es was bringen Windows neu zu installieren?


----------



## soyo (10. Mai 2007)

Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher ob eine Neuinstallation wirklich was bringen würde.

Lese doch erstmal das Mainbaord aus(mit Everest oder CWSysinfo) und schaue ob es neue Treiber gibt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Was sollte eine Neuinstallation bringen? Nichts, nur unnötig arbeit.

Aber evtl. schaust du einmal auf der Seite des Herstellers nach einem aktuallisierten Treiber? Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welcher der Problem-Hub ist aber alle 3 Hersteller stellen auch Treiber für XP zum Download bereit.


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Mai 2007)

Schon richtig

schau dich auf den seiten mal nach aktuellen treibern um das kannst du dort meisten über suchen machen
wenn du auf der seite nichts findest gibt es auch noch google den es gibt auch andere seiten die treiber bereitstellen.(Suche: treiber zu.....)

(versuch auch einfach nochmal ein microsoft update u. Windows update es gibt teilweise probleme die nach solchen updates verschwinden)
((solltest du nicht wissen wie man microsoft o. windows update macht schreib einfach))


----------



## z-coupe (11. Mai 2007)

Das war natürlich auch mein erster Gedanke, mir die Treiber des Herstellers zu ziehen.
Ich weiss nicht ob ich zu blöd bin, aber ich finde keine Treiber für die USB Hubs.
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich den Treiber bekommen kann? Bitte nicht die Herstellerhomepage epmfehlen, habe da nämlich nichts gefunden. Habe auch schon gegoogelt.

Der eine HUB ist ein
hama High Speed USB 2.0 HUB der andere ein SilverCrest 4 Port SLIM HUB der Hersteller von Silvercrest ist eigentlich Targa. Aber ich habe da keine Treiber gefunden.

WinXP ist übrigens auf dem aktuellen Stand, der Rechner bekommt regelmässig sein Updates


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Mai 2007)

komisch ich werde mich auchmal umschauen

seltsam ist das ich auch den hama 2.0 USB Hub habe.
ich denke das werden die gleichen sein

meiner ging auch ohne treiber wurde immer sofort erkannt.

was warscheinlich nichts bringt aber man kann es probieren steck die geräte die du anchliessen willst schon an den hub und dann erst den hub in den rechner.
das hab ich auch schon so gemacht

probiers mal ich schau mal nach treibern
wenn ich sie finde schreib ich wieder


----------



## z-coupe (11. Mai 2007)

Habs auch schon probiert, nichts gebracht


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Mai 2007)

nagut wie gesagt ich schau mich mal um da wird sich schon was finden


----------



## z-coupe (11. Mai 2007)

Ok, danke. Ich geh jetzt mal ins Wochenende, werde mich am Monta wieder des Problems annehmen.


----------

